# String mit '*' Zensieren ?



## Patrick_1991 (23. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine ChatRoom Anwendung gebaut und brauche Hilfe.

Vielleicht stehe ich auch nur am Schlauch aber,

Wie kann ich String zensieren die wie ein Satz aufgebaut sind ?
Also zB: String x = "Hallo ich heiße Patrick und das hier ist das Java Forum";

Gut. Nun möchte ich aber (zB) "Java" zensieren. Also dem 'J', 'a', 'v' und 'a' einen Stern (*) überschreiben?

Wie mache ich das ?

Mfg
Patrick
welches sich vielmals für die Hilfe im Vorraus bedankt


----------



## XHelp (23. Mrz 2012)

```
replaceAll("Java", "****")
```
 ?


----------



## Doktor (23. Mrz 2012)

Hiho

Vielleicht mit equals


```
String chatWort = "";
String a = "Java";
String b = "*";
if (chatWort.equals(a)){
  chatWort =b;
}
```

Viele Grüße


----------



## Patrick_1991 (23. Mrz 2012)

XHelp dein Name spricht für sich,

;-) Vielen Dank damit haben wir das abgehandelt.

Mfg


----------



## xehpuk (23. Mrz 2012)

Zur "Problematik" von 
	
	
	
	





```
replaceAll()
```
 siehe u. a.: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/133660-suchen-ersetzten.html

Kurz: Besser ist hier 
	
	
	
	





```
replace()
```
.


----------



## HoaX (24. Mrz 2012)

xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Zur "Problematik" von
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das tut doch mal garnix zur Sache? Oder verrat mir mal ein Wort, das man zensieren sollte, in dem ein \ vorkommt ... solange es nur Buchstaben sind, und davon ist auszugehen, ist replaceAll sicherlich nicht verkehrt und weniger aufwendig.


----------



## irgendjemand (24. Mrz 2012)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Aber das tut doch mal garnix zur Sache? Oder verrat mir mal ein Wort, das man zensieren sollte, in dem ein \ vorkommt ... solange es nur Buchstaben sind, und davon ist auszugehen, ist replaceAll sicherlich nicht verkehrt und weniger aufwendig.



hmm ... das erste was mir defintiv als FEHLER einfallen würde

[c]replaceAll(".", "..")[/b]

wir wissen das dort definitiv NICHT das rauskommt was man denkt zu glauben ... aber weis TO das auch ...

ich denke der einfachheit halber sollte wirklich replace() reichen ... *es sei denn ihr wollt TO unbedingt einen intensiv-kurs in RegEx aufzwingen*


----------

